
A simple records system using MongoDB, Express.js, React.js, and Node - vinum_sabbathi
https://github.com/cefjoeii/mern-crud
======
vinum_sabbathi
been looking for a simple project to store some info or use as a demo app.
this is perfect for some experiments.

